# Baby clothes



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello all,

Not sure if this is the right place or not, but don't know who else to ask without seeming a bit mad!   

My daughter is almost 2, and I have a whole loft full of her little clothes/baby equipment etc. We are trying for a 2nd, but recently two of my best friends have had baby girls and on one hand I'd love them to use all my clothes, but on the other hand, I don't know if I'll need them again and I'm not sure if I'm emotionally ready to just give them away.

Do you think it seems a bit mean if I just 'lend' them the stuff?  None of it's valuable, and if I did conceive I'm sure they'd give me a load of stuff to use. 

I'm dreadful at clearing out at the best of times, and if I'm not careful the house will collapse under the weight!   

Has anyone else felt like this, what did you do?

Christine


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Yes me me me!

Have lent my very best friend some sleeping bags, she had a girl so luckily didn't need my baby boy things.  I couldn't face lending any of the unisex clothes though.  I am blessed to have 2 boys, but would really love another, not ttc at the moment but do hope we have the chance to use our baby things again!

I am also a terrible hoarder!!

strawbs xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Not mean at all!!! I felt exactly the same, I felt ok lending some stuff, but other stuff is still precious to me, eg carry cot, baby sling, some clothes which I just couldn't lend, no need to feel guilty at all!! Do what you feel most comfortable with xxx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

I got so much stuff I had to give some of it away and it ended up I had 4 full black bags !!!  Gave them to 2 friends who are not very well of and as a lot of the clothes were never even worn I felt good about giving them BUT I still have loads of stuff I couldnt bare to part with - all the tiny baby gros , their first real outfits etc  I have 4 vacum bags under the bed still that I will never get rid of - the girls can uise them fro their dolls !


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i agree fine to lend, i wouldnt lend any outfits you would be up set about if they got ruined, baby sick can stain something rotten!
same with the other bits really accidents happen so if you would be upset to never see it again if on the off chance something happened to it then dont lend it.

My sister and i lent each other bits and pieces and was good to get them back after even though at the mo not ttc but hope to in the future 

good luck

Kate


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks to you all - I think you've helped me put it in perspective a bit.

I've offered to 'lend' the routine stuff - babygros/vests etc. Whether they want to 'borrow' is now down to them - not my problem!

With a bit of luck I'll be borrowing off them at some point too!   

Thanks again.   

Christine
xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

We kept loads of stuff from the boys and now the girls have arrived have brought lots of new as just couldn't resist the pull of baby shopping! So I have boxes of neutral stuff I was gonna use still on top of the wardrobe! LOL   

CLP


----------

